# I made a big mistake



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

I live in cold country, and my min-schnauzers just had there hair cut and I told the groomer,(my mistake), to use her judgement and she sort of indicate she would give them an in between summer and winter cut, and she actually gave them a 4th of July cut. I will never make that mistake again! 

But for now they are both shivering even when it is 30 deg. out side and even in the house. Before (they were handling the cold weather great) they were not bothered even by 15 deg temp. They do not like wearing their coats. So my question is, can this lead to something more serious, other then shivering they are 100% normal, and I know in about 30 days they will start growing there new coats again. Will they be OK? I feel so terrible I did this to them, my little girl has her own deep fluffy bed to sleep in, but last night she jumped on to our bed and shivering, so she warmed up in our bed.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Poor babies. As much as they don't like wearing the coats maybe you can find a nice light sweateror something they will tolerate. One of my dogs doesn't particularly like his outdoor coat with the belly strap but he asks to put on his turtle neck sweater (with no belly band) on cooler days. Then I'd send the bill for the new sweaters to the groomer. Dog.com has a sweater blow out going on right now. 

http://www.dog.com/clearance/clothes/840/


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Dogs usually HATE coats when you first put them on.. It rains almost every day here in winter, so I got a raincoat for Cadence.. which he hated. He would refuse to walk in it or have anything to do with it whatsoever. What I did was leave it on him overnight. He had no choice but to sleep, eat, and drink in it. Then voila, problem solved. He's totally used to the coat now so it doesn't bug him anymore. You could try that and see if it works.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Geesh. From hearing the stupidity about the groomers makes me want to walk over & smack them. What's matter, they cannot understand the simply instruction

Go to petsmart, or target find a fleece tee for your dog to keep warm for the bitter cold season! 

Also do yourself a favor learn to cut your dog, not fair to put him through that again! Here's a great video to learn how to groom your schnauzer Grooming Your Miniature Schnauzer with Patty Ledgerwood

Be sure to keep heat temper up, buy fleece blankets for your minis to keep warm


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys, wish I could get that video to come up, it will not.

It is very hard to find the groomer here that when the dogs come home are not stressed out and not acting like there normal self until the next day. I do not know what they do to my dogs but something tells me the dogs do not like them. This groomer at least the dogs are there normal self when they come home. 

I would love to do my own dogs I even bought a grooming table and clippers, but I only do touch up around the butt to keep the poop from sticking to the hairs when they get long. Also to open the eyes. But I feel it is more difficult then it looks and maybe left to the pros like some of you people here. I just do not want to think my little guys are abused in any way when being groomed. I feel it happens alot, just my gut feeling! They are done 6 times a year. I feel like I need a stiff drink every time I bring them in, cause I worry about them! We did see her slap our male dog in the face from out side, was not real hard but to get his attention to stand up I think. my wife and I, were not sure how to address this action??? Do most groomers do this???


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

When it comes to grooming your own dog.. ya try, ya fail, ya learn. It's only hair it'll grow back and it really isn't that hard. I self taught how to do shih tzu and cockers so I think you'd be fine. Ya just can't be afraid of screwing up. It'll happen but IMO it's worth the learning experience, at least for your dog's sake.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> We did see her slap our male dog in the face from out side, was not real hard but to get his attention to stand up I think. my wife and I, were not sure how to address this action??? Do most groomers do this???


I'm so sorry your little dog has been subjected to abuse while being groomed (IMO, slapping a dog is abusive). I would have addressed this immediately with the groomer, because at no time is it appropriate to slap a dog in the face, or anywhere else for that matter, because s/he's not cooperating. All that groomer had to do was use her groomer's helper to keep your dog standing while she worked on him. Lots of dogs will sit or lay down when the groomer needs them to stand, which is why they have an apparatus to remedy this. Slapping a dog to gain cooperation is rediculous, and very unprofessional behavior from a groomer. Find another groomer. 

Dogs will often seem exhausted after a day at the groomer's, especially when they aren't groomed frequently, although on a regular basis. The noise, the other dog's, the activity can be stressful. I have Poodles who are are brushed and combed on the grooming table at home on a daily basis. Before I started doing their entire groom at home, they were taken to the professional groomer's every 2 wks. for a bath, blow dry, and FF&T shave, and every 4 weeks for a complete groom, so the groomer's was a familiar place for them, and kind've like a day at the spa! HaHa! Their groomer loved having them, and they enjoyed it, however, sometimes they came home pooped out, and crashed in their beds. 

If I even suspected, but had no proof, that my dogs were being abused, I would not take my dogs back there.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

A groomer should absolutely NOT be slapping your dog. Report her to her boss or if she is the boss report her to thebetter business bureau. I would make such a loud stink over that she wouldn't know where to turn. It is groomers like that that ruin dogs.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Try putting the coat on your dog a bedtime, usually they wake up the next day and as long as you do not touch it, they forget that they have it on.

And _please_ find another groomer. I would fear for my dog with yours. If this is what she does in front of you, what does she do when no one is around? I do feel that you should tell her boss, but if you do you must never take your dog there again! 

I have had a horror story with a groomer. And tried several more before finding the one I have now. Keep looking and good luck!


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I hate hearing the groomer horror stories. Its so sad there are many of them out there. I've been in the profession for 8 years and had the opp to call out a lot of people on their ethics and animal handling. Whether it be the groomer or the hair salon you have to make very clear what your expectations are. Some groomers have enough common sense to not shave a clear to the skin in the winter, for others it's just general practice and there's no real second thought. And certainly make it VERY VERY clear that you are disturbed when you see something that shouldn't be going on. You may not get a second chance!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, slapping a dog is abuse, and you need to find a different groomer now! Unfortunately, with no liscening, no requred continued education, and no organization overseeing groomers, anyone can call themselves a groomer. There are many many many many GREAT groomers out there, who know what they are doing, are educated, and professionals. Unfortunately, there are also many who are none of the above. 

To respond to the hair length/cold issue. This is why when you come to my salon, I insist on you giving me an actual length!  I don't do the "oh, whatever you think" that some clients try to give me. What I think and what they think are not always the same. I don't know their dogs' lifestyle, how warm the home is kept, etc. And really, the difference in a half inch of hair longer, is not going to make a real difference on whether the pet is warm or cold. 

I agree that you need to put sweater/coats on them if you believe they are cold. Its unusual for dogs to shiver from cold..usually they shiver because they are nervous or anxious, but do like posted above. Put the sweaters on them and just leave them on. They will get used to it. You can also add softer, deeper bedding for them, or turn the heat up a bit. They will have more hair in a few weeks, so its just temporary.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

yes, grooming a dog yourself can be difficult, but if you cant find a groomer that you like, try it yourself. however, if you have your dogs in the breed cut, be very _very_ careful when clipping the ears, and keep cotton balls and liquid bandage on hand. honestly, the hardest part is just learning to get the cut right. it might take a few tries, but usually the worst you can do is just screw up the lines.

use the internet to your advantage. you can find guides, and i assume, videos on how to cut your dog's hair. as long as you have the proper tools and you can get your dogs to sit still so you dont accidentally cut them, i personally dont see any reason not to try it for yourself.

as a groomer myself, we get tons of clients from other groomers with horror stories. the only thing i can say is, we're only human, and we do make mistakes. while hitting a dog is definitely not proper behavior, try grooming 5-10 wiggly, and sometimes downright annoying dogs a day and you'll quickly see how easliy it is to loose your temper. the important thing to do if you ever see a groomer hitting yours or anyone else's dog is to confront them, politely but sternly. the embarrasment alone should bring them to their senses, and if it doesn't, find another groomer.

as for making mistakes, it happens. while there are many groomers that really shouldn't be working with animals, there are plenty of us out there that 9 times out of 10 work really hard to do a good job and please our customers. you would be suprised just how many people ask to have their dogs shaved completely down in the dead of winter, so while it might seem like a completely rediculous thing to you, that same groomer may have gotten a complaint about not cutting a dog short enough, even though it might be snowing outside. personally, if your dogs dont have a problem with this groomer, give them another chance. just make sure that you let them know that you dont want the dogs cut below a certain length during the winter. remember, communication is key!

lastly, most dogs dont like having anything in their armpits or round their privates. try to find a horse-blanket looking sweater, one that goes around thei neck and bellies. then just give it time. as long as their not ripping it off, being uncomfortable is better than getting sick.


----------



## printmatt (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh man, thats a bummer... Whenever I bring Xena to a groomer, I basically tell the groomer what I want and never leaves until shes done.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I usually let my 2 Mini Schnauzers hair grow out in the winter.The fleas were so bad this past year I had to keep their hair cut short even thru the winter. I got them both a sweater and it took a little while for them to get used to it. I think they now like the sweaters. They rolled on the floor for awhile like it was itching them. It was kinda funny. They got over it pretty fast. They saw there first snow this year and they really liked it outside wearing their sweaters, David


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

BobSD said:


> Thanks for all the replys, wish I could get that video to come up, it will not.
> 
> It is very hard to find the groomer here that when the dogs come home are not stressed out and not acting like there normal self until the next day. I do not know what they do to my dogs but something tells me the dogs do not like them. This groomer at least the dogs are there normal self when they come home.
> 
> I would love to do my own dogs I even bought a grooming table and clippers, but I only do touch up around the butt to keep the poop from sticking to the hairs when they get long. Also to open the eyes. But I feel it is more difficult then it looks and maybe left to the pros like some of you people here. I just do not want to think my little guys are abused in any way when being groomed. I feel it happens alot, just my gut feeling! They are done 6 times a year. I feel like I need a stiff drink every time I bring them in, cause I worry about them! We did see her slap our male dog in the face from out side, was not real hard but to get his attention to stand up I think. my wife and I, were not sure how to address this action??? Do most groomers do this???


Um..NO. A groomer shouldn't be slapping your dog around to "Get his attention". If a professional can't maintain a dogs' attention without slapping them around and roughing them up, they need to get out of the business! 
If you're having a hard time finding someone who will groom them without acting like this idiot you mentioned, I would call around and ask if there's a place that would let you wait. You probably won't be allowed to wait IN the salon, right there with your dog (it's distracting for the dog, the groomer, and dangerous to have sharp objects around a dog who wants to squirm their way back to their owner), but some places have a window or doorway where you're welcome to hang around. Explain to them what happened and WHY you want to wait. 
If that's out of the question, I would personally accept the fact they might not look "professionally" trimmed for awhile and learn to groom them yourself. Schnauzers IME aren't a very difficult breed to master once you learn the lines and pattern. 
And as far as the shaving them this time of year goes, if they were really, really matted to the point it would have been cruel to demat (it happens), I can't blame a groomer who shaves a badly matted dog down. However, you said they're done every 8 weeks, it's rare that they can get that badly matted in 2 months. However, this groomer doesn't sound like the brightest person and probably wouldn't think what was "kind" to the dog as far as coat and matting goes.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

rubberduckey273 said:


> yes, grooming a dog yourself can be difficult, but if you cant find a groomer that you like, try it yourself. however, if you have your dogs in the breed cut, be very _very_ careful when clipping the ears, and keep cotton balls and liquid bandage on hand. honestly, the hardest part is just learning to get the cut right. it might take a few tries, but usually the worst you can do is just screw up the lines.
> 
> use the internet to your advantage. you can find guides, and i assume, videos on how to cut your dog's hair. as long as you have the proper tools and you can get your dogs to sit still so you dont accidentally cut them, i personally dont see any reason not to try it for yourself.
> 
> ...


I agree with your post, except for the part about giving this groomer another chance. She cut the dog too short, no biggie, it happens, but there is no excuse for smacking a dog across the face. I had a schnauzer in on Saturday who would fling her head in every different direction when I would take hold of her beard to work on her face. Was it annoying? Absolutely. But one look inside of her mouth showed me WHY she fought having her mouth handled, her teeth were absolutely DISGUSTING and the dog was more than likely in pain. Some dogs are just brats, I'll admit, but if a dog is fighting you on something there is usually a reason as to why they're doing it, and IMO it's the groomers job to find out why and let the owner know, and/or change their approach to get the job done as quickly and painlessly as possible. JMHO.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

My shih-tzus get groomed every couple of months and its sometimes 35 below here in the winter. Its always below freezing. They have very short coats and they go outside and it doesn't bother them. When its 35 or 40 below they don't like going out - but they pee or poop and come racing back in again. I don't think it hurts them. They are used to it now.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you very much for so helpful information! grooming my min-schnauzers may be easy because I do not have the standard MS cut. everything is cut close that is there is no long hair on the chest or beard. My dogs are on a raw form of food and there beards get soak in there food when they eat. Small price to pay for such good and natural food

My wife told me her friend knows of a groomer that has very clean if not immaculate salon, far cry from where we take our dogs. But not sure if this is a good sign? Our present groomer is one of short words that is she will not strike up a conversation about our dogs unless I have a specific question, this makes me uncomfortable don't know why? 

So this is what I am going to do, and I am working on it right now, ( a letter telling the groomer, what I want from my groomer), and when I complete it would like you groomers to read it and tell me if it is bad or if I left out some thing important. I find this may be the only why to talk to a groomer other then taking them out to breakfast. Talking between the counter and another dog is on the grooming table waiting is not a good its too much rush and I may leave out important points. I will also leave my phone number so if the groomer decides I am asking too much, then does not have to call and I will get the message, this way the groomer is not put on the spot. Does this sound OK?

This is a picture of one of my dogs after a grooming appointment.


----------



## DogLoverStore (Feb 21, 2010)

BobSD said:


> We did see her slap our male dog in the face from out side, was not real hard but to get his attention to stand up I think. my wife and I, were not sure how to address this action??? Do most groomers do this???


I would never bring my dogs to this groomer again! I once had a vet slap my dogs face right in front of me and I immediately changed veterinarians. The slap wasn't an "attention" slap either, it was mean and actually brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

DogLoverStore said:


> I would never bring my dogs to this groomer again! I once had a vet slap my dogs face right in front of me and I immediately changed veterinarians. The slap wasn't an "attention" slap either, it was mean and actually brought tears to my eyes.


I knew of a vet who slapped a 5 month old guardian breed puppy clear across the room TWICE because the pup growled. Why did the vet slap your dog??! What is wrong with people anymore??


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

BobSD said:


> Thank you very much for so helpful information! grooming my min-schnauzers may be easy because I do not have the standard MS cut. everything is cut close that is there is no long hair on the chest or beard. My dogs are on a raw form of food and there beards get soak in there food when they eat. Small price to pay for such good and natural food
> 
> My wife told me her friend knows of a groomer that has very clean if not immaculate salon, far cry from where we take our dogs. But not sure if this is a good sign? Our present groomer is one of short words that is she will not strike up a conversation about our dogs unless I have a specific question, this makes me uncomfortable don't know why?
> 
> ...


Your dogs are very sharp!! 
I've had people jot down exactly what they want...head, ears, tail, legs, body, kind of shampoo, etc. Think of any and all important points you want to bring up and jot them down, I don't know about everyone else here but I like when people write down what they want, and leave their phone number so I can call with any questions. I had a guy bring me a gorgeous 9 month old goldendoodle who didn't feel to be matted when the man dropped him off. A slicker brush glided right over the mats, but he had a ton of little mats all over, right down to the skin. I called the man and asked if it was OK to take his dog down shorter than we had discussed, and he was fine with it. His dog looked cute when he was all done. I hope the new groomer works out!


----------



## DogLoverStore (Feb 21, 2010)

Teddy, my pomeranian, nipped at the vet when he was getting his physical...I must admit Teddy is a little tough guy, but it wasn't a vicious bite, he didn't even growl.. it was a nibble! Like a "I'm nervous and I don't know why you are touching me!" kind of bite... oh well, we didn't go see that vet ever again!


----------

